# Quadrafire Castile door gasket



## smalltown (Sep 10, 2012)

My door gasket needs to be replaced. Looking at door I can see what appears to be two gaskets. One that looks like it holds the glass in place. I am assuming that is the "tads pole" gasket I have heard about?
The other gasket at first glance looks like regular gasketing, but I see a metal rod on each side of the door. At first I thought the rods held the door gasket as I can see gasket material under the rod, but a second look has me thinking that the gasket under the rod is actually the "tad pole" gasket, and the rods do not need to be removed?

Any tips on replacing the door gasket?. I notice the factory gasket is slightly cut on the inside corners to get the gasket around the bends. Is this a standard gasket size, and do I glue it in place etc.?

PS I also nees gasket for the area behind the rear cast iron panels


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 11, 2012)

The rope gasket behind the panels is just 1" or 7/8" rope gasket and the door/glass gasket is 3/8 tad pole. To replace it you knock out the rods and then peel off the gasket from the glass. The gasket is only on 3 sides. The flat part of the gasket sits on the back of the glass and fold over the edge, the rods hold it in place. I like to flip the air wash fro the bottom to the top....open side.


----------



## smalltown (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks Scott.
If I understand correctly then the door  "tad pole" gasket is under the rods, and also stuck to the rear of the glass. 

Sounds like I will not need to disturb the glass. That makes me feel better 
I am hoping to be able to remove the door, and do all this on a counter top with padding to protect the underside.


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 11, 2012)

snap a photo before you take it apart to you have reference, but counter top in a good plan.


----------



## pip3398 (Sep 12, 2012)

smalltown said:


> My door gasket needs to be replaced. Looking at door I can see what appears to be two gaskets. One that looks like it holds the glass in place. I am assuming that is the "tads pole" gasket I have heard about?
> The other gasket at first glance looks like regular gasketing, but I see a metal rod on each side of the door. At first I thought the rods held the door gasket as I can see gasket material under the rod, but a second look has me thinking that the gasket under the rod is actually the "tad pole" gasket, and the rods do not need to be removed?
> 
> Any tips on replacing the door gasket?. I notice the factory gasket is slightly cut on the inside corners to get the gasket around the bends. Is this a standard gasket size, and do I glue it in place etc.?
> ...


 
The tadpole gasket is a one piece with both the flat part and the thicker body.  Whole thing together is shaped like a tadpole.   You have to remove the rods to replace it. They have stops at one end.  You tap them up just a bit, lift them out at that end then slide them down to remove.  Then the glass will lift out.  The flat part wraps around the back and edges of the glass.  When you take it apart, you need to look it over well and put the new gasket on exactly the same as the old.  You can buy the replacement gasket right on Ebay.  
The gasket behind the cast panels is just standard gasket.  Just bring a piece to a hardware store to match the size.  That just pushes in place.  I think it is 7/8" or 1" but am not sure of that.


----------



## ablejoy (Sep 14, 2012)

smalltown said:


> My door gasket needs to be replaced. Looking at door I can see what appears to be two gaskets. One that looks like it holds the glass in place. I am assuming that is the "tads pole" gasket I have heard about?
> The other gasket at first glance looks like regular gasketing, but I see a metal rod on each side of the door. At first I thought the rods held the door gasket as I can see gasket material under the rod, but a second look has me thinking that the gasket under the rod is actually the "tad pole" gasket, and the rods do not need to be removed?
> 
> Any tips on replacing the door gasket?. I notice the factory gasket is slightly cut on the inside corners to get the gasket around the bends. Is this a standard gasket size, and do I glue it in place etc.?
> ...


Try this link door gasket I bought one last year, enough gasket to make to complete door gaskets if you buy the $39.00 aftermarket.
http://woodheatstoves.com/index.php...cturers_id=&pfrom=&pto=&dfrom=&dto=&x=27&y=19
This many not work if not try this http://woodheatstoves.com/stove-parts-lists-pellet-stove-parts-lists-c-290_104.html and search for castile door gasket.
Comes with adhesive on the rope
Eric


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 14, 2012)

smalltown said:


> My door gasket needs to be replaced. Looking at door I can see what appears to be two gaskets. One that looks like it holds the glass in place. I am assuming that is the "tads pole" gasket I have heard about?
> The other gasket at first glance looks like regular gasketing, but I see a metal rod on each side of the door. At first I thought the rods held the door gasket as I can see gasket material under the rod, but a second look has me thinking that the gasket under the rod is actually the "tad pole" gasket, and the rods do not need to be removed?
> 
> Any tips on replacing the door gasket?. I notice the factory gasket is slightly cut on the inside corners to get the gasket around the bends. Is this a standard gasket size, and do I glue it in place etc.?
> ...


 
See pics of my process for door gasket replacement here
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/pellet-stove-door-gasket-replacement.75826/#post-962839  << I use a Dremel to remove the old adhesive!


----------



## smalltown (Sep 24, 2012)

Well I went to my local dealer to ask about gasket prices and was informed that they would install the tadpole gasket for the same price as buying the gasket alone. I imagine it's the aftermarket version. Dropped of the door this morning hoping it will be ready this afternoon.


----------



## smalltown (Sep 25, 2012)

Well my tadpole gasket hadn't been finished yesterday as promised so I returned today. The corners are a little ackward, but for $20 I couldn't complain, however when I asked why the ends were not taped or at least had high temp. caulking applied I was told they don't do that anymore as it's not necessary  

I aslo had brought with me a section of rope gasket that I removed from behind the rear cast iron brick panel. They cut me 2, 12" sections and assured me the thickness was the same. Sure enough upon arriving at home I found them too small in thickness to either hold themselves in place, and not enough sticking out to do the job properly. I wasn't charged for the rope gasket so I can't compalin to loudly.

At this point should I try to locate some high temp tape or high temp caulking and remove the rods holding the gasket and apply it myself?
Lastly here is a copy of a similar Castile (vintage 2008) manual patrs listing: mine is 2009 I believe. I've got to assume the biggest Rope gasket called out as Door 3/4 inch must be just for it sheer size really for my rear cast iron brick panels????  

Any idea wher to purchase hight temp tape. Trying to locate 3/4 rope gasket isn't that easier either I only find kits of about 10' with a tube of adhesive for $30.
Too bad I had cleaned up the inside of the stove, a small edge on the outside front and also around the heat exchanger tubs, and painted with high temp paint. Came out qiuite good hope it will last!
We were looking forward to our first burn this evening.  



Gasket (Rope) 1/4 inch, 10 ft. 834-1460

Gasket (Rope), Door, 3/4 inch, 7 ft 832-1680

Gasket, Combustion Blower 240-0812

Gasket, Combustion (Exhaust Blower) Round White 812-4710

Gasket (Rope) 1/4 inch, 10 ft. for Ash Drawer 834-1460

Gasket, Feed Motor 240-0731

Gasket, Firepot 240-0930

Gasket, Tadpole, 10 ft for Door/Glass Assembly


----------



## smalltown (Sep 26, 2012)

The local dealer supplied us with two pieces of 7/8 rope gasket although I thought the size would have been 3/4, but it looks like it will be a good fit. E-mailed Quadrafire just to see if they would respond.
Still would like to locate a source for the tape used to seal up the gasket ends. Tried the 3M web site what a maze of products .

I did manage to locate buried in the Quadrafire web site photos that show step by step the installation of the tadpole gasket. I'm a picture person and that cleared up a lot of questions.

Knowing that others will have the same question(s) here is the link. http://www.quadrafire.com/Resources/Customer-Care/~/media/4102DA3D345444BBA1329FBB0915951E.ashx

Everything is all painted ready to test just waiting to find the high temp tape. If it runs ok I plan on pulling the combustion blower,convection fan, and clean them out.


----------

